# Baffle Plate for old Glacier Bay Fireplace insert



## PhilF (Nov 4, 2011)

I have an old Glacier Bay fireplace insert that came with my house. No manual. It appears that there should be a baffle plate at the top of the firebox that is missing (there are brackets for this). Seems that it would need to be about 20" long. I burn wood exclusively... no coal. Would appreciate some advice:

-Is this something that is even necessary for burning wood?

-If so, is this available anywhere, and if not, can it be fabricated? If so, does anyone have the specs/dimensions?

-I had initially thought that this was the same part as the banking plate (available for the similar Gibraltar stove), used in one position for coal and on top for wood, but I am now thinking that these are actually different parts. The banking plate that would fit just inside the firebox door for coal mode is about 17.5" long, as opposed to about 20" needed for the baffle on top. I do see a 20" banking plate available, but its only 3" wide... too narrow to do much good I would think.

-Lastly, might anyone have an owner's manual for this that I could get a copy of, or even know what the model number is?

Thank you for any assistance.


----------



## webbie (Nov 4, 2011)

You might be able to get the baffle place at woodsmans - they tend to have parts for popular stoves, and that was popular in the NE.....
http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/

I don't see it using a quick search.....but give them a call.

Note that I think the same stoves were made under the Gilbralter name. 

If you cannot easily find it, you could make one out of bent thinner stainless steel. 

It should help the efficiency a bit by providing a longer flame path.


----------



## PhilF (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.
I have tried them, and even sent them pictures of what I have. They told me that they could not provide any parts without knowing the model number, and offered no suggestions as to whether or not the baffle was even needed for burning wood. I originally thought that the banking plate was what I was looking for, but I now think the baffle is a different part. They only list the Gibraltar banking plates, but no baffle.


----------



## webbie (Nov 4, 2011)

I notice a lot of conversations about the Gilbralter on the NEPA coal forums - you might want to connect with an existing owner to see what your model is....and then they can perhaps send you a pic or dimensions of the baffle. 
If you or a friend are mechanically adept, you can do some measurements and mock something up out of thin sheet metal and then bring it to a local sheet metal shop or small fabricator to make it out of stainless steel. 

http://nepacrossroads.com/forum-55.html 
is the coal forum. Remember to search for both glacier bay and Gilbraltar. I don't think there were a lot of sizes, so it might be easy to ID your stove.......there were perhaps 2 models at the most that burned wood and coal...maybe only one!

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Glacier_Bay

Oh, you should be able to download the manual PDF at the bottom of the page link above this line - that has a line drawing of each and every model. ID yours and you should be able to get an ID of the baffle, if any.


----------

